# Game ideas for 7 year olds



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

By far, the most popular game with the kids at my Halloween parties was always the Donut-eating Contest. We got a long, strong, piece of rope, with someone holding each end. Tied some dangling donuts along it. The kids had to stand on their knees, hands behind their back, and the first one to eat the dangling donut wins. 
Also, Push the Peanut was popular. Each kid got an amount of unshelled peanuts equal to their age. Makes it fair for the younger ones. They each put a short straw (or a toothpick if you're OK with that) to hold in their mouth, and then they raced to push their peanuts across the table to the finish line.
Hope you find some games you like. Have fun!


----------



## halloweenie000 (Sep 10, 2009)

*game ideas for 7 year olds*

Hi, we have had a kids halloween party for the past 2 years and will probably have one again this year. We started when my son was seven. The following games are the ones that the kids loved and looked forward to:

Pumpkin bowling: purchased several small pumpkins or gourds for bowling balls, for pins we used empty plastic 2 liter bottles and filled them alittle bit with some kitty litter.

Mummy game: everyone gets a partner. One person gets a roll of inexpensive toilet paper and wraps their partner like a mummy. First one to use the roll wins. Then, switch so the other person gets a chance to wrap.

Needle in the haystack: Favorite of the kids. Make about 100 treat bags filled with candy and novelty items. spread them out in a spot in the yard. Buy a bail of hay and pull it out of the bundle covering all the treat bags. Line the kids up around the hay filled area, give them all a walmart bag with their name on it. Say go and watch out!

Easy time filler games: hot potato with a halloween item and halloween music, pin the tail on the cat, nose on witch, mouth on ghost, you get the idea, musical chairs with halloween music.

And their favorite part of the evening: my husband hooks a small trailer up to the garden tractor and takes them on a ride, the best part is we live right next to the cemetary, so me and a few of my neighbors put on some masks and hide and jump out at them and chase the tractor. Not really super scary, just alittle bit.

Hope this helps you out. Have a fantastic party!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Think I saw this in some magazine or on some website -- pass the eyeball. Use an eyeball (eyeball bubblegum or painted pingpong ball, etc.) and a spoon for each team. Basically it's a relay team game. If the team drops the eyeball before passing it along to each team member and reaching the finish line, the team has to start over.


----------

